# Supplements



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

OK, so I'm totally revealing to everyone that I have no life this Friday night, but oh well. :biggrin:

I was wondering...I know that most raw feeders don't use supplements, buuuuutttttt....do any of you? Anything at all...

For example: I've always had Brady on a joint supplement (he has a luxating patella on one of his hind legs), and a vitamin C supplement (since he's around other dogs all day at work, and there are definitely some not so healthy looking pups that come in. lol) I might be cutting out the vitamin C, but I haven't completely decided yet.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I give Aspen a fish oil capsule on days he doesn't eat fish. :smile:

It is good for many things, not just the coat.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

harrkim120 said:


> OK, so I'm totally revealing to everyone that I have no life this Friday night, but oh well. :biggrin:


I just spent about 5 hours cutting up meat for the dogs, and checking facebook every 20 minutes. lol. Yayyyy friday!



harrkim120 said:


> I was wondering...I know that most raw feeders don't use supplements, buuuuutttttt....do any of you? Anything at all...


I use them when the need arrises. My GSD has had weak knees since day one. I've had him on a joint supplement for about a year now. I heard on here that chicken feet are great for joints, so I'm starting those on the first, and eliminating the supplement and seeing if I notice any kind of change.

I don't use vitamin C regularly, because it's important for their bodies to rely on itself to produce natural defenses, and constantly giving it in pill form can make their bodies produce less naturally... I'd cut this out except when you really need it. (ie. Annie is on it to help kick a case of oral puppy warts) 

I used to give fish oil every day, but mostly because my dogs like the capsules as treats. I ran out about a month ago and haven't gotten any more, but I should. Good for hearts, and having a boxer, maintaining optimum heart health is so so important. 

I don't feel there is any need to supplement a healthy dog, at no risk of a particular ailment, on a properly balanced raw diet. But, for dogs with some sort of issue or weakness, then supplementing makes sense.

ETA: I used a cranberry supplement with Annie for a little bit when I was pretty sure she was getting a UTI or yeast infection (not sure which, she just had thicker, smelly discharge from her vilva) and that fixed it within a week. I guess I'd prefer to go natural supplement than conventional antibiotics in any situation.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> I just spent about 5 hours cutting up meat for the dogs, and checking facebook every 20 minutes. lol. Yayyyy friday!


Awwww...you make me feel better...thanks. :wink: lol j/k



CorgiPaws said:


> I don't use vitamin C regularly, because it's important for their bodies to rely on itself to produce natural defenses, and constantly giving it in pill form can make their bodies produce less naturally... I'd cut this out except when you really need it. (ie. Annie is on it to help kick a case of oral puppy warts)


Thanks for the tip. I never even thought of that. I'll give it a rest then. :smile:


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

When we first adopted Jody, GSD, she was on antibiotics and not processing her kibble very well so I started giving her a fairly exensive refridgerated probiotic from the health food store. I switched to raw soon after that and just continued with the probiotic because I kept reading how it helps with the transition from kibble to raw. I was mentioning this and RawFedDogs asked me why I gave it and I just did out of habit I stopped the next day and I didn't haven't noticed any difference. 

I do give fish oil and will probably do this until I introduce my dog to raw fish. 
I also give Vitamin E every other day because I heard it was necessary when giving fish oil. (Not sure how true that is either!).


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

harrkim120 said:


> For example: I've always had Brady on a joint supplement (he has a luxating patella on one of his hind legs), and a vitamin C supplement (since he's around other dogs all day at work, and there are definitely some not so healthy looking pups that come in. lol) I might be cutting out the vitamin C, but I haven't completely decided yet.


Vitamin C is one of those vitamins that unlike humans, dogs produce internally. Humans must have vitamin C in their diet or they will be deficient and have health problems. Dogs on the other hand, produce all they need internally and don't need external sources. Giving a dog vitamin C does nothing other than produce expensive pee as excess is eliminated from the body by the kidneys.

The only supplement I give is glucosamine for Abby's bad hip.


----------



## LindaP (Jan 14, 2010)

I feel comfortable with the following:

Salmon Oil and Vit E daily

Alfalfa and Kelp powder--1 tsp each 2x/week

I've been giving her a probiotic because of terrible poop issues we had while on kibble, and it's now force of habit. I don't think it hurts her, but I may stop this. Undecided.

I have read that supplementing with Vit C actually stops the dogs from producing their own, which they do. Then you're stuck supplementing forever because they lose the ability to do so.

Re Friday night--I was in bed at 8:30 curled up watching the Olympics. :smile:


----------



## Gina Hamel (Feb 25, 2010)

LindaP said:


> I feel comfortable with the following:
> 
> Salmon Oil and Vit E daily
> 
> ...



L- Are you giving 200 IU on the Vit E? And is it just a generic Vit E capsule?


----------



## LindaP (Jan 14, 2010)

Gina Hamel said:


> L- Are you giving 200 IU on the Vit E? And is it just a generic Vit E capsule?


• 0 to 25 pounds - 100 IU
• 25 to 50 pounds - 200 IU
• 50 to 75 pounds - 400 IU--Cali
• 75 to 100 pounds - 600 IU

Yup, just a generic.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I also give my dogs 1000mg fish oil cap and a vit. E for heart health, it was recommended by many bullterrier raw feeders, I also add sea kelp about three times a week.


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't really do supplements that often. I have a few sitting around (Vitamin B6, Folic Acid, & Cod Liver Oil caps) that I feed every once in a while. Once they are gone I don't think I am going to buy anymore, unless I see a sale or something.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Well that would suck if supplementing vitamin C really does stop them from making their own. :frown:

He's been on it for a little over a year consistantly...think that would have created any issues?


----------



## LindaP (Jan 14, 2010)

harrkim120 said:


> Well that would suck if supplementing vitamin C really does stop them from making their own. :frown:
> 
> He's been on it for a little over a year consistantly...think that would have created any issues?


I have no idea. That's going to take some sleuthing. Maybe someone here knows the real deal on the Vit C issue. And if it is true, then just keep him on it. Really no harm done if it has to go that way.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

harrkim120 said:


> Well that would suck if supplementing vitamin C really does stop them from making their own. :frown:
> 
> He's been on it for a little over a year consistantly...think that would have created any issues?


I highly doubt it makes them stop making their own, it jsut allows their body to rely more on the supplemented vitamin C, rather than the natural defenses their own bodies produce. 
Maybe cut the dose in half for a while before quitting? Though I don't think you'd have trouble stopping "cold turkey" either.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> I highly doubt it makes them stop making their own, it jsut allows their body to rely more on the supplemented vitamin C, rather than the natural defenses their own bodies produce.
> Maybe cut the dose in half for a while before quitting? Though I don't think you'd have trouble stopping "cold turkey" either.


Yeah, I'm not really worried about it. He's a trooper. :biggrin:

The pill's to hard to break in half anyway. :tongue:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Fish oil caps are given out at random really, and more like a treat more than a supplement...but probably close to 2 or 3 per day or so. We have just started Shiloh on a zinc supplement to see if that will help with her itching issue...since she has always been itchy and Nordic breeds are prone to zinc deficiency so we are giving it a shot. Glucosamine supplements are not given since they don't seem to show any relief at all.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Glucosamine supplements are not given since they don't seem to show any relief at all.


I've been hearing a lot of people around here saying that...

For a while now I've been giving Brady a hip and joint supplement for his luxating patella. Now, it does have a lot more than just glucosamine in it, but I've seen a big difference since putting him on them. Whenever there's been a long period of time when he wasn't on them, the limp comes back.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

harrkim120 said:


> I've been hearing a lot of people around here saying that...
> 
> For a while now I've been giving Brady a hip and joint supplement for his luxating patella. Now, it does have a lot more than just glucosamine in it, but I've seen a big difference since putting him on them. Whenever there's been a long period of time when he wasn't on them, the limp comes back.


Then by all means keep up with them. Supplements rarely cause any harm, so if you notice improvement while giving them that tells me that they are working. They work for some dogs (and even people) but not for others. It's just one of those things...?

In the end you should do whatever makes you feel most comfortable when it comes to feeding your best friend. Give supplements if you feel they work, if not cut them out.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

harrkim120, I know you don't care to hear anything I have to say but my female bull terrier has a luxating patella; left hind, she has not had a issue since I've been taking her to water therapy once a week, I'd like to do twice a week but they are booked. She really enjoys the water and always has a smile on her face. Maybe you have something like this in your area. Lap of Luxury | Canine Warm Water Therapy


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> I also give my dogs 1000mg fish oil cap and a vit. E for heart health, it was recommended by many bullterrier raw feeders, I also add sea kelp about three times a week.


What does the sea kelp do for the dogs?? I haven't heard a lot about that stuff. Then again, I haven't been on here in a while either.  
Is it something that is worth my time and money to get and start using on my boys?? I really don't know why they would need a sea vegitation in their diet. 
I also give the Salmon oil, I have thought about starting both of the boys on a glucosamine/condroiten low dose to help keep their joints going strong since I don't know anything about their family medical history. Other then that, nothing. I don't see why they would need it when they get most, if not everything from their PMR diet.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> harrkim120, I know you don't care to hear anything I have to say but my female bull terrier has a luxating patella; left hind, she has not had a issue since I've been taking her to water therapy once a week, I'd like to do twice a week but they are booked. She really enjoys the water and always has a smile on her face. Maybe you have something like this in your area. Lap of Luxury | Canine Warm Water Therapy


I don't want to hear anything you have to say???  lol


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, it seems like you never answer anything directly after I post unless it is to something completely different, or it's just me but I get the feeling your brushing me off. I'm probably older than you are and I answer in short phrases as I'm really not that quick on the computer, sometime people tend to think I'm being short in general. So, if I'm completely off base, I'll just say it's because of my hormones.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Then by all means keep up with them. Supplements rarely cause any harm, so if you notice improvement while giving them that tells me that they are working. They work for some dogs (and even people) but not for others. It's just one of those things...?
> 
> In the end you should do whatever makes you feel most comfortable when it comes to feeding your best friend. Give supplements if you feel they work, if not cut them out.


Oh yeah...I'm not worried about that. I'm just surprised to hear that so many people haven't had any effect from it.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Well, it seems like you never answer anything directly after I post unless it is to something completely different, or it's just me but I get the feeling your brushing me off. I'm probably older than you are and I answer in short phrases as I'm really not that quick on the computer, sometime people tend to think I'm being short in general. So, if I'm completely off base, I'll just say it's because of my hormones.


I'm sorry if it seems that way...that's totally not the case. :frown: 

I know that there has been once when we had a different thought about the cause of something (Quit peeing on my rug!!! thread), but it's not because I disagreed, I was just trying to give a different possible cause because no one had stated that before. I, also, generally only post a reply to something when I either don't understand or need something explained or because I might have a different thought. If I agree, I sometimes overlook it not meaning to. For example, your first reply on here saying that you give fish oil and vitamin E and sea kelp...that makes sense to me. :smile:

Either way, I'm sorry and will make an effort to pay more attention.

As for the water therapy...I'm actually not sure if we have anything like that around here. How long have you been doing it for? And have you noticed much of a difference?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

EnglishBullTerriers said:


> What does the sea kelp do for the dogs??


Some people think it helps the thyroid. It contains iodine.



> Is it something that is worth my time and money to get and start using on my boys??


I don't use it. Don't see a need to.



> I really don't know why they would need a sea vegitation in their diet.


They don't but for some reason some people think the PMR diet may be deficient in iodine. I don't think so.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I have heard that Sea Kelp also helps with 'snow nose' but, I don't know if that's the case. I tried it for a few weeks when I was still on kibble/raw patties and didn't see a change.

Oddly enough, going full raw has darkened Flip's nose around the edges.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Harrkim120, Cayenne has been going to water therapy for 8 months, and since that time has not had her knee pop out of place, prior to that she had it luxate twice while playing hard with her brother. My vet said that I needed to start thinking about surgery, and gave me two places as options. Surgery will always be my last option. I've seen no negative to the swim therapy and she gets sooo excited. I'm going to start taking Kenzie to Cayennes sessions and I'll get into the pool with her to hopefully build up some muscle tone. It really is a great therapy but not just for recovery or injury, lots of agility people use it for conditioning, Carrie uses for conditioning her show Bullmastiffs, dogs that don't know how to swim, or are afraid of the water.


----------



## doggoody (Mar 5, 2010)

*supplements*

I have my dogs on an all raw diet that we’ve put together by extensive web research and knowledgeable info from my vet. Because their diet gives them natural vitamins and minerals I don’t really use too many supplements. Our dogs get glucosamine & chondroitin daily along with fish oil and apple cider vinegar. We also give them vitamin E every few days.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

That looks like an awful lot of supplements to me. I would say give the glucosamine and chontroitin IF they have bad joints and fish oil IF they have dry skin or coats. I don't know why you would would give the other stuff.


----------



## doggoody (Mar 5, 2010)

Well that’s right I do give them the gl/ch for hips and the apple cider vinegar helps maintain the acid/alkaline balance of the digestive tract. ACV helps with dry itchy skin and it also helps prevent dogs from getting eye buggers and if applied to the dog it will repel flees.

Some great info on your site


----------

